# Nasal Cancer in my Golden



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sorry you are experiencing this with your pets. If you are concerned about carcinogens in your home, might want to look into a home inspector that is certified to look for such things as asbestos, lead pain, pipe solder leaching into your water supply, and plastic piping (your home may fall within the timeframe where polybutylene plastics were used). If you have central forced A/C and cooling that should be checked for contaminants, as well as ceiling tiles. Assuming you had the house tested for radon. If not, you should. 

You can test your water yourself using kits that may be provided by your town, or found in local hardware stores. Do you run your tap water for a few minutes before drinking and giving it to your dog? 

The only specific risk factors I could find for nasal cancer in dogs is exposure to urban living environments and cigarette smoke. It could also be an awful coincidence but probably best to rule out environmental factors.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Just a thought (and my sympathies)..Hopefully your home was properly inspected prior to you buying it. (*asbestos* etc) I would have it checked again for mold. I would also have your drinking water checked (for carcinogens and anything else).

In the 70's, they may have used copper or galvanized pipe on your home. Metals are always subject to corrosion. My own home was built in the 80's with copper piping, but I still use an RO system for my drinking water (and of course the dogs).
I also pulled the water quality analysis for my area and found a known carcinogen in small quantities. That was AFTER the county upgraded our purification plants, so I hate to think what was in our water prior to that.

I keyed in on the above, since you mentioned the timing of illnesses/passing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am curious. How old is your house and has your region had any environmental problems? Also what do you use on your lawn---pesticides, weed killers, etc.?


----------



## laurel35 (Dec 31, 2019)

So sorry about your fur babies... I agree with the comments above about having your house and drinking water tested. I also recommend getting Max and Jack onto some cancer-fighting supplements. Flax seed oil is great, and I can vouch for the brand Buddy Custard. There are a ton of other options out there (turmeric, turkey tail, etc.) but I had great success with BC.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I am curious. How old is your house and has your region had any environmental problems? Also what do you use on your lawn---pesticides, weed killers, etc.?



Another thing to consider is the cleaning products you use when cleaning your house such as bathroom cleaners. What type of flooring do you have in your house-carpet, wood flooring, etc. 
Have you painted the interior of your house recently-paint contains a lot of chemicals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Having gone through something very recently with a now past dog...

He started out with very odd and minor nosebleeds summer of 2017. We had him thoroughly checked out with a specialist, had an MRI done of his nose, did biopsies from inside his nose - and he was tested clear of cancer and diagnosed with chronic rhinitis.

We treated him with a variety of different treatments, including long term doxi (antibiotic) treatment that seemed to help stop the nosebleeds for a while.

Summer 2018, he suffered a broken toenail and had a terrible lesion on his toe by the nail that never healed.

He also developed lesions on his nose and nosebleeds worsened.

Basically he lived an entire year with minor nosebleeds and we only needed to make a decision when his nose began to close up. I understood that he would have struggled to breathe or stop breathing while sleeping - and I couldn't bear to let him go through that.

I had discussed radiation treatments with a cancer vet and couldn't bear doing that to him.

Additionally, his lymph nodes were enlarged and our vet put together the pieces and said it was likely either squamous cell carcinoma or/and lymphoma.

We opted not to put him through a biopsy at the end.

However, one thing I have to say is I still have a sense of doubt and worry that it was not cancer at all, but blastomycosis - particularly as the latter will cause the same lesions that we saw. It's debatable whether it would have been treatable if it were the case, and odds were more likely that my dog had cancer, but...

The biopsies and other tests in 2017 ruled out aspergillosis and other things, but I don't think they tested for blasto. And that was and is still one of the diseases I worry about the most since the dogs can get it from their backyards.

If you have multiple dogs developing this condition - I would be thinking about both dogs being exposed to something that is causing the nosebleeds. Especially if your vet has not done any tests whatsoever prior to diagnosis.


----------



## Puppyloverlo (Jan 5, 2020)

minita55 said:


> Hi all, my name is Lucy and I have Max my golden Retriever who is 13 1/2 in addition I have a Labradoodle his name is Jack. My golden, Max, was just recently diagnosed with Nasal cancer after seeing some blood on his nose, the other heartbreaking and frustrating issue is that this comes two months after our Labradoodle Jack was diagnosed with the same type of cancer, nasal cancer. We have lived in our first home which is an old townhome built in 1975, we were happy moved in and a year into it my cat died suddenly and then my two dogs are diagnosed with nasal cancer. We have opted for Stereo Tactic Radiation on Jack and now I am heartbroken that I have to go through this with Max, The frustrating thing is not knowing what is causing it, two dogs in the same house with the same type of Nasal Cancer, I am beside myself and really frustrated and hearbroken. Any thoughts or anyone that have had a similar experience?


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> So very sorry you are experiencing this with your pets. If you are concerned about carcinogens in your home, might want to look into a home inspector that is certified to look for such things as asbestos, lead pain, pipe solder leaching into your water supply, and plastic piping (your home may fall within the timeframe where polybutylene plastics were used). If you have central forced A/C and cooling that should be checked for contaminants, as well as ceiling tiles. Assuming you had the house tested for radon. If not, you should.
> 
> You can test your water yourself using kits that may be provided by your town, or found in local hardware stores. Do you run your tap water for a few minutes before drinking and giving it to your dog?
> 
> The only specific risk factors I could find for nasal cancer in dogs is exposure to urban living environments and cigarette smoke. It could also be an awful coincidence but probably best to rule out environmental factors.


Thank you so much OscarsDad, When we bought the house almost two years ago, we did not know anything and radon is rarely mentioned here in CAlifornia. The house had asbestos ceiling and in the old air conditioning, we had a profesional get rid of that and we did a test for mold, but we had no idea about what radon was, until my second dog got a bloody nose and my friend ask if we might have radon, I said "what is that, she explained and we tested the house and indeed it was high in radon, we had and average of 6 PLc which is higher, we have installed a filtration system now an have brought it down to below 2... but I never heard of it let alone, thought that they would affect their nose, both of them. I feel so powerless.


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

jeffscott947 said:


> Just a thought (and my sympathies)..Hopefully your home was properly inspected prior to you buying it. (*asbestos* etc) I would have it checked again for mold. I would also have your drinking water checked (for carcinogens and anything else).
> 
> In the 70's, they may have used copper or galvanized pipe on your home. Metals are always subject to corrosion. My own home was built in the 80's with copper piping, but I still use an RO system for my drinking water (and of course the dogs).
> I also pulled the water quality analysis for my area and found a known carcinogen in small quantities. That was AFTER the county upgraded our purification plants, so I hate to think what was in our water prior to that.
> ...


Hi JeffScott947, Thank you so much for your response. What is an RO system? and also, how can we do a quality ananlysis of the water in our area? If you can let me know, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

gdgli said:


> I am curious. How old is your house and has your region had any environmental problems? Also what do you use on your lawn---pesticides, weed killers, etc.?


We have a townhome an we do not have lawn, the other thing I can think of is we had our carpet once exterminated by terminix because we had a kitty, who by the way died suddenly in front of my this year, with what looked like a heart attack while we were on a walk, he died suddently and a months later my two other senior dogs got the nasal cancer. So I also was thinking if the one time we had our carpet treated with pesticides to treat the fleas, might have cause the nasal cancer because they laid down on the carpet all the time. Either that or the high levels of radon.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

RO stands for Reverse Osmosis. It is a water filtration system. You can put filters on one tap in the house to save the expense of a whole house system. Make sure to get a filter that is specific to contaminants in your water (if any). Your water may also be just fine, depending on the test results.


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> RO stands for Reverse Osmosis. It is a water filtration system. You can put filters on one tap in the house to save the expense of a whole house system. Make sure to get a filter that is specific to contaminants in your water (if any). Your water may also be just fine, depending on the test results.


Thank you, how do I test for water contaminants?


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

laurel35 said:


> So sorry about your fur babies... I agree with the comments above about having your house and drinking water tested. I also recommend getting Max and Jack onto some cancer-fighting supplements. Flax seed oil is great, and I can vouch for the brand Buddy Custard. There are a ton of other options out there (turmeric, turkey tail, etc.) but I had great success with BC.


Thank you, I will look into Flax seed oil for BC brand.


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

Has anyone have any recent experience with Apricot Kernnels for their furry babies, I have read other post being cancer fighting.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

minita55 said:


> Has anyone have any recent experience with Apricot Kernnels for their furry babies, I have read other post being cancer fighting.


I would be concerned about poisoning my dog. Those kernels contain cyanide.


----------



## minita55 (Jan 4, 2020)

Megora said:


> I would be concerned about poisoning my dog. Those kernels contain cyanide.


Thank you!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

minita55 said:


> Thank you, how do I test for water contaminants?


That should have been done during your home inspection when you moved in. Wouldn't hurt to retest if you have concerns. Your local heath department should be able to help you do it yourself, or you can hire someone to do it. 

I am sending hopes and good wishes that the treatment for your dogs is successful.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

minita55 said:


> Hi JeffScott947, Thank you so much for your response. What is an RO system? and also, how can we do a quality ananlysis of the water in our area? If you can let me know, I would greatly appreciate it.


Hello:
RO is Reverse Osmosis water: They remove about 99% of all contaminates. When shopping be sure to ask about VOC filtering.

You should be able to draw a report on your local water by googling it.
ie: Reno, Nevada report:






Posts Archive - Truckee Meadows Water Authority







tmwa.com


----------



## Haveagoldenday (Jul 9, 2018)

As far as cleaning products, I am now very supectful about the use Carpet Fresh type carpet deodorizers. If they are talcum based like the current baby powders that have resulted in multi million dollar lawsuit suits known to cause cervical cancers, there could also be a link to causing cancer in our pets. Even the best, vacuums dont't pick up the powder. Our pets could be innocently be breathing in dangerous residues as they sleep and play.


----------

